# Can you help me choose between these two puppies?



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi, I wanted to see if anyone could possibly share their preference between these two puppies. I am not exactly sure what to look for. The father's name is V Yego aus der neuen Hauffstraße and is Sch3 KKL1 LIFE. Below you will find pictures of both the father and mother as well as two short clips of each puppy. I wasn't exactly sure what to look for as far as facial characteristics. Also my primary motivation for the dog will be for companionship and home protection and one who will be good around kids. Thanks for the help guys. - William

Sire:









Dam:










Puppy 1: The more rambunctious 
IMG 1365 - YouTube

Puppy: The more laid back
IMG 1363 - YouTube


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

It's so hard to pick from 40 second videos, did they do any temperament testing and video that? PS I think the mom is so pretty


----------



## Anja vom Spokane (Jan 13, 2013)

The breeder should be able to do some tempermant testing to determine which dog would suit your needs. You may find that the pups act completely different the next time you see them. If at all possible I would meet them several times. When I choose between the 2 girls in the litter, 1 was super people friendly and the other more interested in everything else.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both are adorable, whichever one that you get it will be the best one.


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys I wanted to also show you some interaction. On the videos I post a little description to help you see who is who and what is going on. 

Interaction 1:
Interaction part 1.MP4 - YouTube

Interaction 2:

interaction part 2.MOV - YouTube


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I like blue collar chill boy personally  Very nice stranger greeting. Are you taking these videos?


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks yes I'm the one filming


----------



## shreya_poddar (Feb 7, 2013)

look into their eyes.. ull know whom to take back home!


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

If you had a previous dog, think hard about what characteristics you liked in that dog and what you didn't like. Share those things with the breeder, and ask them which dog might be more likely to become what you want. Either dog will become a home protector, its in their genes. 

I learned the hard way that my independent, mouthy, high energy puppy is not great with kids and has been a disappointment to them for the last 3 months. Im sure he will mature into a dog they will enjoy, but he's nothing like they expected right now, and that's because I was not honest with myself when picking the puppy.

When I look at your videos, one dog is tolerant of being touched and rubbed, the other one wants to bite and paw at your hand. That biting will get way worse at home and has been a big problem for my kids and puppy. Don't let the appearance of the ears influence your decision, they all wind up the same in a few weeks.


----------



## TxFig (Feb 26, 2012)

What is the age of the pups in the videos?

What are the pups like when they are taken outside by itself? Does it stay next to you (or the breeder), or does it explore it's surroundings?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Anja vom Spokane said:


> The breeder should be able to do some tempermant testing to determine which dog would suit your needs. You may find that the pups act completely different the next time you see them. If at all possible I would meet them several times. When I choose between the 2 girls in the litter, 1 was super people friendly and the other more interested in everything else.


The reason I pay more for a 'responsible' breeder is because I want them to both know me, my background/experience/lifestyle AND to know their dogs. So they will have their recommendation as the best match.

If the breeder was recommending both the same, I'd just go meet them and then you'll know. Easy peasy when you are in front of them which will pull on your heartstrings more.

:wub:


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, there was no temperment testing done. The dogs were 7 weeks in the video. I am going to take them both outside by themselves next time. When I was there they both were biting on my hands a ton but from what I understand that is normal. In fact the one with the floppy ear was the real biter


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

The best way to tell is to spend a little time with both and trust me you'll have a gut instinct on which one is best suitable for your family only you can decide which personality best suits your family & lifestyle. Your breeder might have 1 he or she thinks is more compatible


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

shreya_poddar said:


> look into their eyes.. ull know whom to take back home!


i wouldn't use this technique.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The reason I pay more for a 'responsible' breeder is because I want them to both know me, my background/experience/lifestyle AND to know their dogs. So they will have their recommendation as the best match.
> 
> If the breeder was recommending both the same, I'd just go meet them and then you'll know. Easy peasy when you are in front of them which will pull on your heartstrings more.
> 
> :wub:


no temp. testing makes this tough. i know i would not take the most aggressive/dominate puppy nor would would i take the most submissive. hope the storm doesn't mess up your plans for getting your pup.


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

Both parents are very good looking and the Sire has been trained and evaluated for breeding which is good, but pups have distinct personalites and it really does help to let your heart take over at some point. 

When I was choosing the girl to hold back (my pick of litter) out of my Spring 2012 litter, I had made my choice but then for several weeks, "orange" collar followed me everywhere and would not leave my side even when the whole rest of the crew ran off to see something interesting. My husband kept saying, I know you picked "Blue" but "Orange" is picking you. She was having none of me going with any other pup. She picked me and she is so perfect and so beautiful and I'm so glad it happened just they way it did. :wub:

So, my advice; open your heart as wide as it will go, and then let the pup climb right in! 
Good luck and congratulations.....she will be the best dog you ever had, no matter who you choose. :wub:


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

@whorneff310

The best way is to spend time with them who ever leaves you get the one who stays!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Take each pup out separately and to a place on the property where the pups have not been taken - if you have to go a mile away. See how confident the pup is in new surroundings, if he will explore or not.....see if he will chase a toy in the new environment....the basics are that the pup is confident and will interact with you....see if both are equally mouthy....spend some time doing this, not 5 or 10 minutes....if both are similar, I am sure there will be some reason that you will prefer one to the other...but the most important thing is that the pup is not afraid in new surroundings...

Lee


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

whorneff310 said:


> Thanks guys, there was no temperment testing done. The dogs were 7 weeks in the video. I am going to take them both outside by themselves next time. When I was there they both were biting on my hands a ton but from what I understand that is normal. In fact the one with the floppy ear was the real biter


Yes, normal, but I would not encourage them to bite your fingers. You might want to try a toy next time you want to engage them to play.
Human fingers should be off limits.
They are land sharks when they're small. The last thing you need to do is encourage this behavior.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Picking between cute & adorable or adorable & cute. I liked the little dark pup - blue collar.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good at home, good with family and protection all
depends on your training and socializing.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

wouldn't genetics also play a role in this ?


----------



## whorneff310 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi guys I went with the blue collar. His name is Rambo and he's currently passed out at my feet. It's hard to take a step without him following at my feet and he is always passing out at my feet or on my lap if I am sitting down. The house breaking is going good so far. It was a bit of a touch and go with the other two dogs. The long haired chihuahua was initially defensive but has not taken a liking to him. The mini aussie I have to limit their interactions as she seems to be territorial. Overall it's a good first day. Thanks for the help


----------

